# Parting out this big Mill - $1 (Thurston Rd, Springfield Oregon)



## Nogoingback (Mar 27, 2019)

Parting out this big Mill
					

I havent been able to sell my Milling Machine so reluctantly I am going to part it out! Very Reluctantly! Its all here. It works. Its huge and ways, gears etc look good. It is a horizontal Kearney...



					eugene.craigslist.org


----------



## dirty tools (Mar 27, 2019)

Nogoingback said:


> Parting out this big Mill
> 
> 
> I havent been able to sell my Milling Machine so reluctantly I am going to part it out! Very Reluctantly! Its all here. It works. Its huge and ways, gears etc look good. It is a horizontal Kearney...
> ...


Call me 954-551-3662


----------



## projectnut (Mar 28, 2019)

Have you considered contacting any museums, collectors clubs or similar entities.  The base machine appears to be a Kearney & Trecker model 3B.  They were built as line shaft driven machines in the early 20th century.  There are probably very few in existence outside museums.  

It surely is a beast in that the original net weight was 6,600 lbs.  Here's a link to an old K&T catalog.  The 3B specs are on 55-57.



			http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/2098/6061.pdf
		


As an FYI there is a section of the Practical Machinist discussion forum that deals exclusively with antique machinery. 





						Antique Machinery and History
					

Discuss antique machinery and the history of manufacturers >> moderator Greg Menke



					www.practicalmachinist.com
				




I would bet you could find  someone there who would be interested in becoming the new owner of the complete machine, or at least refer you to someone who would.


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 28, 2019)

Just to be clear, this is not my machine, and I have no connection to the seller.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 29, 2019)

I would surely think someone would be chomping at the bit for that Lagun head ??? That's too good to be in a junkyard .


----------

